# Onboard charger location



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Get a NOCO Genius and a set of pigtails. Just as easy to connect the charger and you don’t have that big charger in the way all the time.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

What smack said. Jay Bush fixed me up when my charger went out and I'll never go back to an onboard charger.


----------



## HewesYourDaddy (11 mo ago)

I maintain my house battery with the basic NOCO 1ah single bank. Its great for that purpose and I spent $30 on it. I'd imagine their chargers with capacity for a trolling motor wouldn't be too much more expensive. NOCO is perfect for my AGM Battery.


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Looks like this is the way I'm going to go. The onboard charger really doesn't make any sense.. I guess if I was at a boat slip and needed to charge up at the dock it would be one thing.. I was really just putting it on board charger in place because that's what was there when I bought the boat.. But it's actually really nice having more room inside this console that's already super tiny..

I just ordered the noco charger with two pigtails. 

Thanks all!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

On my previous boat my onboard charger took a dump...I put pigtails on the battery and plugged in my Xtreme charger...would do it that way again in a heartbeat....except I would now go NOCO for sure
On board Chargers are great....until they aren't


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

To me the bottom line is once you have quick disconnects there is no benefit to having an onboard charger. Just takes up room you can use for other things. I guess you could argue that when you take a trip you might forget your charger......


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's a couple pics of my TM battery charging set up and my house battery charging set up. I have quick connects for both and no onboard chargers. Mine are simple since I have only a single battery for each. @ifsteve has three batteries (1 house and 2 wired in series for his TM) but I wired it up as three singles with three separate quick connects since he has a 3 bank charger. He sent me a pic after he wired it in and it is really clean.


----------

